# Somebody in Culiacan?



## Narianne (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi there!

I am a Spaniard currently living in USA. I will move to Culiacán in march for 6 months and I would like to meet someone for a language exchange as I don't want to lose my poor English. 

How is the life in Culiacán? I have been told lot of things about narcos and I have to admit that I am a little scared. How dangerous can it be for a single girl living there?

Thanks!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I teach at a university in Culiacan, and am in my second year there. Although I doubt that I would have the time for a language exchange myself, I have passed this request along to a couple of other people I know who might.

In my opinion, Culiacan is a perfectly pleasant place to live, certainly not scary on a daily basis, although bad things can go down and you've got to stay alert to your surroundings. In my year-and-a-half, I've encountered only one crime scene (the aftermath of a drive-by near a bus stop that I use). I take city buses every day to get back and forth between my apartment and my school, connecting through Centro, So I'm "on the ground" in Culiacan in a way that many well-off Culichis (like my students and their families) are not. I don't live in a state of alarm. There is nice stuff here - an arts center, an art museum, a classy shopping mall (the Forum), a cute zoo. My biggest beef is that there is not more of an expat community. No retirees come here, so it's basically a few teachers and orchestra musicians (the Sinaloa Symphony Orchestra recruits worldwide).

It does matter what neighborhood you choose to live in. I like my upscale colonia, Las Quintas, very much.

Mazatlan is very accessible, about a two-and-a-half-hour bus ride away.


----------



## wideflange (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone in Culiacan have any information of a contact number for the local Hellenic/Greek community there? I am tracking down my Great Grandfather/Mother who lived in Culiacan in 1920
Thanks!


----------

